# Finally!



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

After 2 weeks of blow and rain it's finally going to be a great lake for the next 4 or 5 days. I was starting to break out, have the weebeegeebee's, posyfosagonna, along with other symptoms. Hooking up tonight and should be somewhere North of the Crib by 7 am. tomorrow, (Wednesday) Any one else planning to head out? I'll be on 68 "Pops"


----------



## Paul Frick (Jul 11, 2018)

We’re heading out Friday in the same area! If you get a chance post how the fishing was. Been awhile for us also. Close to 3 weeks!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Had some eyes on the lake today. Mud soup as far as the eye can see. Might have to make a pretty good run to find the fish


----------



## ItsAboutTime (Mar 19, 2015)

Here's another thing to now add to the equation. The lake turned over after all this weather.
The warm surface water began to cool. As water cools, it becomes more dense, causing it to sink and changes the thermocline. The good news is the Steelhead action should be picking up.

I hope we figure this out quickly


----------



## Paul Frick (Jul 11, 2018)

Set the drag-
What was the depth of water you were in?


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Still showing surface temp 77 F. Find the bait and there will be fish.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

ItsAboutTime said:


> Here's another thing to now add to the equation. The lake turned over after all this weather.
> The warm surface water began to cool. As water cools, it becomes more dense, causing it to sink and changes the thermocline. The good news is the Steelhead action should be picking up.
> 
> I hope we figure this out quickly


Churned up yes, turned over doubtful, usually happens much later and lots colder. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

the fish will still hit


----------



## culprit (Apr 13, 2004)

Paul Frick said:


> We’re heading out Friday in the same area! If you get a chance post how the fishing was. Been awhile for us also. Close to 3 weeks!


So are we good to go Friday? If not I'm going bassin, I NEED to fish!


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Good luck Pops....I can't get out 'till next week if the weather holds. Hate missing the best walleye year ever.
EB


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I got a look out at Edgewater yesterday and it looked good color wise. I didn't go out though, just a view from shore.
No way the lake turned over this early, not even in WB. 
Rickerd


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

Fall turnover is completely different. 
This is just and upwelling of cold water front large waves. 
Brings up the cold water and water is one temp top to bottom, at least in 50' at the moment. 
Fall turnover is when the surface temps drop below the deeper water temps. 
Cold water sinks and pushes warmer water to the surface.


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

That's cool water temp info, thx for sharing!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone make it out?


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Heading out tomorrow to give it a try. Launching at 72nd or wildwood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctowner (May 9, 2017)

Mike_13 said:


> Heading out tomorrow to give it a try. Launching at 72nd or wildwood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bout have to go out to 70 feet got 6 today


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Ctowner said:


> bout have to go out to 70 feet got 6 today


What depth did the water start to clean up? We’re the fish scattered from this weekend? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctowner (May 9, 2017)

Mike_13 said:


> What depth did the water start to clean up? We’re the fish scattered from this weekend? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


65ft


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Water was dirty North of the crib at 68 ft (2 ft. vis) no fish caught. Moved into 45 - 50 and caught 5 lost 1 with 2 throwbacks. I'd give it a week to clear.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

We were due N. out of 72nd. starting marking fish in 68fow. Not a "fast limit but four man limit for the day. also a couple nice white perch. one 30" eye, rest were nice quality. Most fish caught 55-60 feet with dipseys. Stinger spoons color didn't matter much.


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

baby blue said:


> View attachment 275613


where can I find that web site. looks very good for info.


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

The info was from the crib
Here is the link. Strange... that water temp and varying depths isn't there now. Maybe it's down 
https://glbuoys.glos.us/45176/

Below is another link for a bouy off cleveland. Even gives small video of Lake conditions.
https://glbuoys.glos.us/45169


----------



## Paul Frick (Jul 11, 2018)

Anyone make it out today? Heading out to the crib tomorrow am. Wondering if we should start in 50-55 Fow or head right out to 70!


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Wed. we didn't mark fish going out until we hit 68fow. coming back in that evening we marked fish in about 61fow. Maybe they were starting to move back in a little after all that blow.I would check when you hit 55 and see what has moved back in. Good luck.


----------



## Eyecrazy 66 (Jun 18, 2018)

Paul Frick said:


> Anyone make it out today? Heading out to the crib tomorrow am. Wondering if we should start in 50-55 Fow or head right out to 70!


Was out wednesday, water was pretty dirty out to 66'. It started clearing in 67' and was pretty clean in 69-70'. We started in 66' and didnt catch a fish until we hit 68', losts of marks! Hope this helps!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

May be clean on the surface and dirty down deep or visa versa.. seen it both ways. I moved in and caught what I did between 45 and 55 ft. Fished for 2 hours with everything in 68 ft, marked lots of fish but nuttin!


----------



## Seadoocaptain (Jul 25, 2016)

Went north of 72 to
The dumping grounds today 45-55-60 fow, just one eye for the day!!!! : (


----------

